

New Prometheus ship looks a lot like Firefly - harking
http://www.verizonsweeps2.com/Assets/images/exclusive/prometheus_ship_full.jpg

======
Sword_Monkey
Looks like it drew influence from Thunderbird 2 to me, as well as Serenity.

